# Hearing Aid



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Against my better judgement I gave in to the whingeing from my good lady and family members and went for a hearing test.

Apparently I have lost a particular range, purely due to getting older 

So, this week, I collected my hearing aids from the NHS.

Pleasantly surprised by 
a) the fact that the aids are not horrendously clumsy and it is not obvious to anyone talking to me that I am wearing them, 
b) a very lengthy explanation about how they work, how to look after them etc, 
c) they work - I grudgingly have to admit I can now listen to the TV without headphones or having it blaring out and I can also hear my wife much better (no excuses now) 
and finally, d) they are free, as are all the replacement batteries and bits and pieces that need changing periodically!

So thankyou NHS, full marks this time,


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bazzeruk said:


> . . . it is not obvious to anyone talking to me that I am wearing them,


Hi Baz

Just for interest - I can never understand why people want to hide their hearing aids?

I shall need at least one before long, and if/when my hearing gets really bad I shall want everyone to know I'm deaf. Then they will be less irritated if I repeatedly say, "_Eh_?", and less likely to treat me as if I'm stupid. :roll:

I might even wear a badge saying, _"Sorry but I'm deaf - not senile!"_

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My hearing was gradually damaged on noisy build sites, I had an nhs aid just for the one ear, for use only at night for the tv, I find a better balance for sound with just the one .

tony


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I got an NHS one 3 months ago its changed my life for the better, cant praise it or them enough.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Same here. Had one fitted last May and my quality of life has improved heaps. Now thinking of asking about having a second one fitted.

Nick.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a friend (90 years old!) who wears two new NHS aids.

Is it possible to switch them to the "T" position anymore?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

pippin said:


> I have a friend (90 years old!) who wears two new NHS aids.
> 
> Is it possible to switch them to the "T" position anymore?


Don't know about the T position - it only has two settings - the main one and "loop".

cheers


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > . . . it is not obvious to anyone talking to me that I am wearing them,
> ...


I suppose it stems from childhood, where I was continually ridiculed, having to wear glasses from the age of 7 - children can be cruel.

Also it brings it home even more that age is creeping on!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bazzeruk said:


> Also it brings it home even more that age is creeping on!


That I can't argue with. 

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (90 years old!) who wears two new NHS aids.
> ...


The ones I have cannot be altered at all by me. They were set up on a computer at the clinic and if I want any alterations I have to go there to have it done. Drives me crazy as I have to remove hearing aid to be able to answer telephone!! Told people at the clinic about this and all they said was I would have to get used to it. Friend of ours got his from different clinic and can adjust volume etc as and when he wants.
I am not impressed with my service but unfortunately stuck because of where I live.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


Mine were set up by computer too, but although like you I cannot adjust the volume, I find I have no trouble with mobile or landline phones.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I most certainly can adjust my volume.

1 2 OR 3

1 to quieten

2 normal

3 to louden

tony


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a Siemens BTE NHS digitial hearing aid, again options set up by computer. I was given a choice of settings. I decided on 1. standard setting adjusted to boost my weak frequencies. 2. a lower setting for noisy enviroments. 3. a 'T' setting. I think the hearing aid has the ability to have several other settings if required including, I think, a bluetooth setting, although I don't think the NHS will give you this setting.

I have recently tried some private ITE aids, which I have to say were very impressive. I would like to hear from anybody who has gone down the private route and which companies they have found best. There are so many different deals, contracts and of course prices.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Pete


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting...my father (84) is very deaf. If he looks you in the eye and concentrates on what you are saying, you can just about hold a short conversation with him. You have to nearly shout though!

I have pleaded with him to get a hearing aid..he had one about 20 years ago and hated it, he said it just amplified noise! He now refuses point bank to even go for a hearing test and says it's a waste of time.

I am sure that an up to date aid would help him no end. It bothers me that because of his poor hearing, he is becoming a recluse. He does not want to socialise at all even though he lives in a lovely flat in sheltered accomodation with lots of other folk around.

If anyone has any ideas on how to encourage him to get a hearing test I would be most grateful...thanks.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have now had mine for just over a year, as others have said set up by computer and on the national health. What a change i has made to life in general, I can now hear other people at the dinner table apart from the person sitting next to me. TV is a lot better especially when they insist on putting music over people talking ( my pet hate,i think it is totally unnecessary ) So if your hearing is getting bad do go and get it checked out it does make a great difference to your life, and i thank the n/h for all there help, and i am proud to wear my hearing aids.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Have had two NHS hearing aids now for about 35 years!
The pre- digital aids were pretty basic and of limited use. Simply amplified all sound.
The digital aids now used by the NHS are very good. They are all programmed on the computer to match your individual hearing loss and have a variety of internal controls and programmes. There is no longer any need for an external volume control etc.

On the question of NHS V Private I would say that almost all NHS aids can be found in the private market under a slightly different code or trade name. Phonic, Philips and a host of others rebadge the aid sold in the private market are sold under a different name to the NHS.

If you go private you need to cover all service costs, batteries etc etc.
I have a friend to spent over 3 grand on two private aids. They are no better than the ones I have free via the NHS.

Would I spend 3 grand on private hearing aids? No way.
The digital aids provided by the NHS now are great. Keep you cash for taking the van out :wink:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently retired as a teacher of the deaf.

The T setting and the 'loop' setting are the same thing.

NHS aids these days are in almost all cases the same as private aids but in different cases.

For the very elderly/disabled sometimes its possible to get a domicillary/home visit. Might help persuade elderly father.

The aids usually have muliple internal settings which are not all enabled usually basic settings on issue and on request may enable others.

The fit and cleanliness of the earmould and any tubing is of major importance. A new mould is usually required after an aid has been worn for a few months as it widens the ear canal at first.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Wish I could persuade John to have his hearing tested, he shouts and is unaware of it, and complains I 'mumble'.
Ironically the one friend who also said I mumbled can hear me perfectly since admitting she had hearing problems and getting aids fitted. She has tried to talk to him about it but he just keeps saying there is nothing wrong.
We have 2 TVs and when I am in the other room listening to mine I can hear John's clearly above my program.
Moan over, hopefully he will see this and think again.

Sue


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi suedew,

John go and get them tested its so so worth while. The difference it has made to me is wonderful and also to the rest of the family. I never realized that i shouted but i did. I am the one now that tells the grand children to be quiet, much to the amusement to every one else.

It is a lot better in the m/h when traveling all i ever said was pardon, in the end Mary got fed up with trying to talk to me and we would travel for miles in silence, but now when we see some thing we can talk about it, much more fun.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sandra has had hearing aids for must be going on twenty years, she has one for each ear but seeing as she is about totally deaf in one ear she doesn't wear one in that..
Her condition is genetic, here small bones in her ear have a kind of arthritis, where her right ear has fused together her left ear is not as bad, trouble is with it being her left ear it's the one farthest away from me when I am driving, so along with the noise from the motor and road noise I have to be fairly vocal for her to hear me.

It does affect her especially when on the phone, she ramps up the volume to just before it whistles, which it does when she puts it near the phone even when on loop setting, she is fine talking to family as they will shout down the phone, but it is some one with maybe a foreign voice or such that I end up taking over and relaying what the other person is saying to her, which is a right ball ache when talking to someone say at the bank, who insists for security they have to talk to her.. But she is deaf falls on deaf ears. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

suedew said:


> Wish I could persuade John to have his hearing tested, he shouts and is unaware of it, and complains I 'mumble'.
> Ironically the one friend who also said I mumbled can hear me perfectly since admitting she had hearing problems and getting aids fitted. She has tried to talk to him about it but he just keeps saying there is nothing wrong.
> We have 2 TVs and when I am in the other room listening to mine I can hear John's clearly above my program.
> Moan over, hopefully he will see this and think again.
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After my wife kept telling me I was deaf, I went and got fitted with a pair of aids. Can't get on with two but just the one works fine.

Now my problem is my wife will never point towards me to speak. It's either from the back of the fridge or while facing a wall and I am near the TV......???

One of us needs help.!!!

Ray.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ray we used to teach parents to say the childs name and wait til child made eye contact before continuing. Eventually they found it easier than repeating the whole conversation, getting frustrated or misunderstood.

In the case of adults it removes the option of 'selected hearing' :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MEES said:


> Ray we used to teach parents to say the childs name and wait til child made eye contact before continuing. Eventually they found it easier than repeating the whole conversation, getting frustrated or misunderstood.
> 
> In the case of adults it removes the option of 'selected hearing' :lol:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, if only.!!!!!!!

The other very difficult thing for the deaf is someone answering you before you have finished speaking. You lose the first part of their statement.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hearing Aids*

My older son was born with a 65% hearing loss so hearing aids are not a taboo in our household. Courtesy of NHS, he now has a bone conductor implant which is so fantastic he can hear my mobile phone ring in my handbag in the bedroom down the passage, which I certainly can't.

So when I heard myself saying, pardon, pardon all the time I didn't wait to be coerced into getting a hearing test. Identical, mild to moderate, age-related hearing loss in both ears, with one decibel zone much worse than the rest.

Two digital hearing aids were recommended and they are pre-set for different environments and work in unison, each adjusting independently. They are tiny and light - just great and I am more than happy to wear them.

Only problem is I can't wear them at home - OH is very deaf and refuses to admit it. He has the TV on so loud it deafens me even without the aids. (Yes, I mumble too and should do something about my diction!)

Got them from Boots in Norwich and the audiologist there was FANTASTIC - very patient and very competent! Cost for two was about £1400-odd on a 2 for the price of 1 offer.

They can be adjusted to accommodate a much greater hearing loss and can be expected to last 10 years. They are Unitron Passport (top of the range model) and they come in various options. Google for info.

Yes, old age is not for sissies!!!

Viv


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Viv seems only solution is to keep the aids and change the 'other half' :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

MEES said:


> Viv seems only solution is to keep the aids and change the 'other half' :lol:


Any offers? I have a long list of requirements which I will happily PM to anyone interested.

Viv

PS Please include photo... of your motorhome.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

After reading the postings, I have had another go at himself about a hearing aid. He also had one 20 years ago and could not manage with it. I spend half of my time trailing to the bottom of a very large garden to find out where his is as he never hears me shouting.

Please can someone tell me where he needs to go to be tested for a NHS hearing aid. Does he need to go to a doctor first?


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi,

Tell him to go to the doctors first, they will then send him to specialist ( if hes lucky like me a gorgeous young lady ) will check each ear which is connected to a computer. When he gets them he will be advised not to wear them for driving for a few days, as things sound so different. Then its great to be able to hear better it makes life easier in a lot of situations. Good luck and get it sorted.    [/i]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> MEES said:
> 
> 
> > Viv seems only solution is to keep the aids and change the 'other half' :lol:
> ...


OK...................... Ray.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I would advise anyone you feels they, or a relative, is becoming "hard of hearing", DEAF, :lol: to have a hearing test and wear aids if you are advised to do so.
It makes a hell of a difference to life, personally I would not be able to continue working without them although it is great to leave them out once in awhile, preferably when you are alone :roll: 
Also, when you do take them out remember where you left them  
DID YOU SAY SOMETHING


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*PARDON? :clock: *


----------

